# A question...



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I just wondered if someone could answer a question for me. 

I've been reading different posts by people going through IVF etc and noticed that on occasion people have written that while in their 2WW they are approaching the day that they know AF should be coming. 

How do you know when AF should be arriving when your in the middle of a cycle?

Today I'm day 7 post ET for an medicated FET cycle. If my cycles are normally 28 day cycles is it as simple as counting on from day 1 of the last one? 

The reason I ask is obviously some girls don't make it through their 2ww before she turns up. Well if the above calculation is correct mine was due on Saturday - so is it a good sign or am I clutching at straws?

Yes ok I AM clutching at straws but any words of encouragement would be great right now...

B xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi BG hun 

TBH im not sure  I think the medication we take messes up our cycles to give the clinic control of our bits (so to speak!) so im not sure you can be 'due on' on a certain day. Sorry that doesnt help much, im sure others will be able to help you out a bit more.

Lets hope you get that BFP! 

Lots of love

Sparkles x*


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Sparkles - that's what I thought but I've 'heard' so many peeps saying 'I'm due-on on Friday / Monday / Wednesday' that I thought maybe I was missing something. 

I think it would be fair to say that I hate this flippin 2WW - I'm going loopy-loo here

Bxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I know hun, its definitely the hardest part - you're half way though right - its the second week that gets you? Any shopping centres near you? Any lists or spring cleaning need doing (just not heavy duty stuff)? At least youve found this site - its great for passing the time - i often wonder where it all goes! *


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I think that af would be due 14 days after egg collection, as this is kind of like your ovulation. Does that makes sense?
Cindersxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Egg collection was at the beginning of Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So when if it's an FET cycle??

Thanks Cinders


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're having a full IVF cycle then when your normal AF would be due is irrelevant as you've not had a natural menstrual cycle, it's been completely controlled by medication with no natural ovulation.  Although EC can be seen as ovulation, because you will have been prescribed some type of progesterone support during the 2ww (eg cyclogest), then this can delay AF anyway.

I know it's easier said than done but I would try not to think about it in regards as a normal cycle or when AF would be due...hopefully AF won't show for 9 months !!

If it's a FET cycle, then it would depend if it was a natural FET or whether it was a medicated FET.  With a medicated FET, then you would count from when you ovulated but again, ignore your natural cycle dates...and if it was a natural FET you would count from ovulation too...but if you've been given progesterone support through 2ww with FET then this too can delay AF.

If you're 8dpt today then you're over half way through the 2ww so hang in there.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooops BG2007! 
Must have been half asleep when I replied to your post!!!    
I'll blame it on the hormones!?! 
Think Minxy has it covered, so that just leaves it to me to wish you luck!!!!
Love Cindersxxx


----------

